#ubuntu-uds-design-1 2014-03-12
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-design-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/design-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/12/%23ubuntu-uds-design-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-design-1 to: Track: Design | Bottom edge update | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22224/bottom-edge-update/
<Saviq> hmm is there a video for anyone?
<Saviq> ah now it's here
<nuclearbob> is anybody else getting a 502 error on the video?
<christina> saviq nuclearbob is it ok now
<vthompson> nuclearbob: I did but refresh fixed it
<Saviq> 502 :/
<t1mp> video works for me now
<nuclearbob> christina vthompson: I'll keep refreshing, no luck so far
<christina> ok let me look into it
<christina> how about now
<christina> ive updated the link
<vthompson> I think the 502 issue is a Youtube/Google issue in general. I'm getting the same error on some of the bottom edge YouTube videos
<t1mp> I don't see the video on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22224/bottom-edge-update/ now
<christina> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfzOSVlWyGfh6Csw3u0i5-J8oPyS--IzDO-nQCkpso9MT6cRw?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<christina> join us then :)
<t1mp> :)
<t1mp> even better
<Saviq> we broke google, yay
<t1mp> you can ask questions live. Or disable your video and audio if you like to
<Saviq> actually now there seems to be an issue with summit, the frame where the video is supposed to be is empty
<Saviq> christina, ↑ maybe something misfired with updating the link?
<t1mp> same for me. Video is not on the summit page anymore
<vthompson> QUESTION: Do you envision the user being able to "stop" at any of the 3 phases by releasing while at say the first phase?
<t1mp> vthompson: thanks. We'll let Dani finish his story and then go through the questions
<t1mp> more questions are welcomed :) just prefix your question with QUESTION
<Cimi> QUESTION: How will apps run on the desktop, where a mouse is not really designed for swipes?
<Cimi> QUESTION: How do we help developers in assigning the bottom edge for doing the right thing? I can see it easily becoming confusing for the user, in case every app might use it for different purposes
<vthompson> QUESTION: As an easy way for apps to implement this, could one option be to allow developers to have more control over the HUD? I'm torn between deciding to implement this from scratch for the music-app because I've wanted to do this for a LONG time... If it might be done via the HUD most of that work will be for naught
<t1mp> one edge to rule them all ;)
<vthompson> But there are 4 edges. ;) The next device that should be created should be a pentagon shaped phone
<vthompson> That answers my question.
<vthompson> t1mp: will this be a component in the SDK? In other words, should I expect to use a "BottomEdge" component and customize it?
<t1mp> vthompson: I'll answer in the video
<vthompson> excellent
<vthompson> t1mp: does the Panel component currently allow a header?
<t1mp> vthompson: basically it is an Item that detects bottom edge swipes and tracks a position
<t1mp> vthompson: so every visual that needs to be in it, you have to put yourself
<t1mp> vthompson: but you make a good point. Currently it does not allow a header
<t1mp> vthompson: we'll need to add a more advanced header component for that. I will create a bug for it.
<vthompson> It does have a "hintSize" though... what's in the hint?
<vthompson> I take it that's for swiping up though, I guess
<t1mp> vthompson: the hintsize is how much the panel will pop up from the bottom edge when you just touch the dge
<t1mp> *the edge
<t1mp> so without swiping
<vthompson> ah, ok
<t1mp> vthompson: you can see that with the current toolbar, when you just touch near the bottom edge, you can see it pop out for 1 grid unit
<t1mp> vthompson: I don't know how to implement it yet. We have to give it some thought. But here is the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1291477
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 1291477 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "new component: Panel with contents and header" [High,New] - Assigned to Tim Peeters (tpeeters)
<vthompson> t1mp: the music app implemented a lot of this from scratch for our custom toolbar. we'll want to rewrite for the Panel component and from there I'm sure we'll put together the full screen queue view
<vthompson> This is all very good to know though
<t1mp> vthompson: the Panel is very basic for now. More features will be added, but it will take some time. Moving the current toolbar features to the header has priority now
<vthompson> Since it's just an item with position control, I believe we have everything we need
<t1mp> vthompson: ok, cool
<t1mp> vthompson: the current toolbar may be in the way of the panel, but as soon as we land Qt 5.2, I have a merge proposal ready that adds a boolean property to the MainView that can be used to disable the toolbar
<t1mp> vthompson: if there are issues with anything Panel-related, just ping me on irc (and/or report a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit )
<vthompson> t1mp: is a bool really something thats needed when you can simply set the ToolbarItems to locked and not opened?
<vthompson> will do, thanks!
<t1mp> vthompson: yes, you can do that also
<t1mp> vthompson: for now the bool only disables the toolbar, but when I add more features to the header it will be used to enable those also
<vthompson> oh right
<t1mp> vthompson: eventually, the bool will be used by the app developers to switch from the current toolbar with the tools in it, to putting all the tools (automatically) in the header
<t1mp> so app developers will be able to test their app with the new header before deciding to switch to using the header instead of toolbar for their app
<t1mp> thanks everybody for watching the session :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-design-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/design-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/12/%23ubuntu-uds-design-1.html
#ubuntu-uds-design-1 2014-03-13
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-design-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/design-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/13/%23ubuntu-uds-design-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-design-1 to: Track: Design | Header update | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22223/header-update/
<t1mp> hello :)
<t1mp> can you see the video on the summit webpage?
<christina> t1mp, doesnt look like is there again? :(
<t1mp> christina: for me it is not visible :(
<kenvandine> me either
<christina> t1mp, kenvandine how about now?
<christina> ive played with the link again
<kenvandine> there it is!
<t1mp> christina: yes it started to work for me
<kenvandine> christina, thx
<christina> goood :)
<christina> hi nik90 :)
<nik90> christina: hi :-)
<t1mp> if you have questions, prefix them with QUESTION and ask here. We will answer them after Dani's explanation
<christina> nik90, good to 'see' u joining us
<nik90> QUESTION: what's the timeline for the new headers? Can we expect some of them before the 14.04 release?
<nik90> christina: always a pleasure to watch your new designs :)
<nik90> QUESTION: Is it possible to add a textual description to the header actions since icons might not always clearly describe the action?
<Saviq> christina, FYI, the "Join the Hangount on Air" link only links to the event page, no way to actually join the hangout
<christina> Saviq, ok. do you wanna join us?
<Saviq> christina, sure, although couldn't be here from the beginning, so not sure I'll have anything to add :)
<t1mp> the blog post that dani is using in the presentation is here http://design.canonical.com/2014/03/new-apps-header/
<nik90> QUESTION: Can we have 2 drawers in the header? Example scenario: App has multiple views and several actions
<christina> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcIDyR8T2JvppgHsOX0jYAQUXbjOsEO62tiUi1H4sVE8lUzOA?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<t1mp> QUESTION: Will there be an additional way to show the header except scrolling up?
<davidcalle> QUESTION: will this be also used in the Dash UI (eg. to access scopes filters in the Dash)?
<nik90> QUESTION: Have you thought about the header pattern on tablets concerning the limit on how many actions to show in the header?
<nik90> QUESTION: When using the bottom edge behaviour, if the user swipes to the top, would that hide the header? I ask this since in the swiped up view, the developer might want to show a customized header which makes sense for that view.
<nik90> QUESTION: The current tabs pattern expands to show other tabs. Is this shown in the drawer only when there is limited width (phone)? Or are they always shown in the drawer regardless of the platform?
<t1mp> more questions?
<nik90> t1mp: nope
<nik90> :)
<davidcalle> Thanks
<nik90> thnx christina and dani for the session
<christina> nik90, you're welcome
<nik90> t1mp: looking forward to this in the SDK :D
<t1mp> nik90: me too :)
<t1mp> nik90: you can track the progress here https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+spec/new-header
<nik90> t1mp: thnx
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-design-1 to: Track: Design | Telephony apps | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22225/telephony-apps/
<christina> hi guys, if u have any questions let us know
<nik90> QUESTION: Is the swipe left gesture to show additional actions like call, message etc provided by the SDK? Currently I believe the SDK only allows one to delete a list item by swiping left.
<christina> nik90, will get to your questions after olga's presentation
<nik90> t1mp: Is there a bug report or blueprint tracking the fast scroll behavior for listview?
<nik90> christina: sure
<t1mp> christina: let me see
<christina> nik90, ^
<t1mp> yes, I meant nik90 :)
<nik90> QUESTION: The compose new message design where the header provides a text field looks different from the header design session by Dani. Is this also part of the new header design for apps?
<nik90> t1mp: ;)
<t1mp> nik90: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1277226
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 1277226 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Support for fastscroll via listview headers" [Medium,In progress] - Assigned to Christian Dywan (kalikiana)
<nik90> t1mp: oh cool..we can expect this at the end of the month. Nice!
<t1mp> nik90: I am not so sure about that. Check with kalikiana
<nik90> t1mp: will do
<t1mp> eventually there will be different modes for the header, including the search mode and edit mode that was shown for the contacts
<t1mp> that will be in the SDK
<nik90> ok
<t1mp> those modes are listed at the bottom of the work items in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+spec/new-header
<nik90> QUESTION: Is there a design for deleting multiple contacts quickly at the same time? I believe in the Gallery app, it has a selection mode where one can select multiple images and delete it with one action.
<nik90> no others questions from me ;)
<t1mp> christina and olga: thanks, good session :)
<nik90> thnx
<christina> thanks t1mp . nice and easy :)
<christina> nik90, thanks
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-design-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/design-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/13/%23ubuntu-uds-design-1.html
